# Swap: L Kaffenback frame and forks for XL



## leighz (1 Feb 2008)

bought the wrong size - anyone want to swap an XL for a large?

I have a large kaffenback frame and forks, blue dragon paintjob, 135mm rear spacing takes 12 tooth sprocket, excellent condition. Looking for an XL.

consider alternative frame - must have braze ons for mudguards/racks etc

Cheers

Leigh


----------



## tang (6 Feb 2008)

hi i may be after a large kaffenback, would you sell? im looking at the roadrat at the mo & planet x have no kaffs in stock for a month. cheers


----------



## leighz (7 Feb 2008)

yes - will sell - but need to find another frame first....

pm me your email and I let you know when it's up for sale


----------

